# Dark Fire - A TTF Deep Chalice Profile



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is a slingshot with laminated bent wood elements, tigerwood liners and cocobolo accents. Enjoy! Piney Creek


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow. I think I'll just stare at the grain for a while. 
Flawless laminations, and the finish... the finish is fantastic...


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good job on that one, PC!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent, I love, laborious and elegant work.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

That's a beauty!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful work !


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking, excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is one beautiful crafted piece of art


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

You nailed it on that one. Awesome!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. What an elegant shooter...fantastic...


----------



## WARWGN (Nov 18, 2015)

B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

